
People of HTML5 – Remy Sharp - shawndumas
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/01/people-of-html5-remy-sharp/
======
evdawg
In question 5) regarding Canvas vs. SVG, Remy Sharp lists Canvas as a "non-
interactive" technology.

Could someone clarify this for me? Why does he consider it to be "non-
interactive"? It was my understanding that Canvas is picking up steam as a
medium for web-based games (highly interactive).

~~~
shawndumas
I believe he's referring to the fact that every SVG element becomes part of
the DOM and can be manipulated accordingly; including event handlers.

In Canvas it’s not possible to manipulate existing shapes or attach event
handlers.

